# Stewart County



## marlinluver (Nov 10, 2014)

Hows it going fellas? Anyone hunting in the Stewart county area. What kind of activity have you been seeing. Not a whole lot around us but a club member killed a pretty nice 8 point(maybe 4 years old) on our place this past weekend. Local processor says they've saw some nice ones brought in last week.


----------



## mwood1985 (Dec 18, 2016)

I've had a few good ones on camera. Popped an 8 point on the border of hannahatchee wma on our private land last week. I'd like to see some does out moving this week


----------

